#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  track mails to excel

## excelhelpseeker

Hi champs,

I used to get emails from many users but with same subject line.

is it possible to record the sender name and subject in a excel on daily basis.???

pls help with a macro

----------

